# Question



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

I am trying to find a controller that will drive two forklift motors independently. I still have to pull the motors off the lift, so I don't know full details on them yet. Should I also look at the forklifts controller?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes. you'd probably need 2 separate controllers.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok. Can I run two controllers off of a set of batteries so the batteries all drain equally?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

yes, just make sure the pack can supply the peak current for both controllers at once.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok cool. Thanks.


----------



## aodshocky (Jan 19, 2014)

ok i have the motors off the forklift. from what i can find i think they are 24v motors. I now need to figure out what controller to use for each motor. i was thinking of something like the Merritt Pro4 for throttle control. i like the idea that it can control the contactors for fowared/reverse.


----------

